# Anyone know Janice Wolfe?



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Behaviorist in NJ. Thinking of bringing her in to help with my dog. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.unitedk9pros.com

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Unless I missed a new thread you posted (I've been really busy lately), it sounds like your money would be much better spent on a professional trainer who either specializes in, or has a lot of experience with GSDs.

I looked at the site you posted and believe that while this type of training will work with some dogs, I am not sure it is the best method for your particular GSD. Give serious consideration to a professional trainer, well versed in the balanced style of training. They will teach you how to use a prong (and e-collar, if needed) in an appropriate and effective manner. These tools are not meant to harm or intimidate a dog but communicate and reinforce your commands. Most GSDs need this type of reinforcement. A good trainer will also be able to explain what is driving your dog's behavior, just as the site you posted proposes.

The more training and structure your dog has the more confident it will become. Training is not just for dogs, it is also for, and just as important for, us humans. It will help you build the solid foundation you need to be able to identify and manage any undesirable behavior. It will help you bond better and "work" together better which builds respect both ways. It sounds like your dog could have some re-activity issues. Or maybe she is just a normal, teenage shepherd that needs more structure, socialization and training.

Your dog is 14 months old and probably going into it's terrible teens if she hasn't gotten there yet. You will have a stretch of time where she will test you, misbehave and generally make a terrible pest of herself. Grit your teeth, be very patient, be consistent in your corrections and it will pass. 

Is there a GSD club near you? They may be able to recommend a trainer. Many also offer training and activities for dogs although right now it sounds like you could do with a private trainer for a while. Also look into all the activities available for GSDs that you and your dog can work towards participating in. There are Obedience trials, Rally (great fun), Agility (more great fun) Tracking, etc. etc.

GSDs are extremely intelligent dogs. The busier they are kept the happier they are. If your winters are really harsh and you can't get out a lot, consider getting a dog treadmill (DogPacer is a good, solid, low end brand). Use it according to the instructions. You can supplement exercise, activities and mental stimulation with it (but don't replace them with it).

GSDs are a challenging breed but also the most intelligent, loyal and rewarding breed one can have. Keep us posted on what you are doing. Do you have more pics of your girl to share?


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=597873

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is a video of where we are at in obedience training 
https://youtu.be/sXQb-8TiZwc

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaia9514 (Mar 7, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> Unless I missed a new thread you posted (I've been really busy lately), it sounds like your money would be much better spent on a professional trainer who either specializes in, or has a lot of experience with GSDs.
> 
> I looked at the site you posted and believe that while this type of training will work with some dogs, I am not sure it is the best method for your particular GSD. Give serious consideration to a professional trainer, well versed in the balanced style of training. They will teach you how to use a prong (and e-collar, if needed) in an appropriate and effective manner. These tools are not meant to harm or intimidate a dog but communicate and reinforce your commands. Most GSDs need this type of reinforcement. A good trainer will also be able to explain what is driving your dog's behavior, just as the site you posted proposes.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the comments. I'm worried about what everyone here is telling me, that is fear driven. From the research that I have done fear can lead to aggression and that's something that worries me. I'm worried that with the prong and e collar that the only thing I'm doing is making the fear worse and casuing the problem to fester without getting down to the cause and how to fix it. 
The trainer I'm working with is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to GSDs which is why I went with her. However she can tend to be heavy handed on the dogs and I'm not sure if that's right or wrong and frankly, I'm just not down with harming her and her losing trust in me. 
Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> Hey thanks for the comments. I'm worried about what everyone here is telling me, that is fear driven. From the research that I have done fear can lead to aggression and that's something that worries me. I'm worried that with the prong and e collar that the only thing I'm doing is making the fear worse and casuing the problem to fester without getting down to the cause and how to fix it.
> The trainer I'm working with is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to GSDs which is why I went with her. However she can tend to be heavy handed on the dogs and I'm not sure if that's right or wrong and frankly, I'm just not down with harming her and her losing trust in me.
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I re-read your thread (Oh .... She's a barker) which is the one that I think caused you to get concerned (please correct me if I am wrong) in addition to some recent incidents. First, if you address your concerns properly and with the proper type of training and use the proper equipment there is no need to fear your dog is going to be taken away from you, especially if you can show you have acted in a responsible manner and are using the right equipment. Second, choke collars are not okay to use with a fearful or aggressive dog, a prong collar is considered to be acceptable. There is a difference between a choke collar (choker) and prong collar. Third, things can happen, even with the most confident and well trained dogs, and every dog owner should be familiar with how their local authorities handle bite situations so they know their rights.

Will you clarify your definition of "heavy handed" please? 

I am going to share an anecdote with you about my dog to illustrate a point I want to make. One day I was holding a paper towel in my hand. F. grabs towel and runs into crate. I hold out my hand and say "bring it back". He looks at my hand, he looks at towel, looks at my hand again and looks at towel again. Then he tears the paper towel in half, brings me half and goes back to chew up the other half. Problem solved. At least as far as he was concerned.

GSD owners have stories like this by the thousands and someday you will have a collection of your own. The point I want to make though, is that GSDs are exceptionally intelligent dogs. There is a saying to the effect that although GSDs are not quite human they are more than just a dog. And it's true, they are extremely intelligent and have, in their own way, the ability to solve problems. They can be independent and headstrong. They can, and will, purposely test you and challenge you because they are gauging what they can and can't get away with and most importantly they want to see if you are worthy of their respect, if you are worthy of being their leader.

By the same token, they know when you are being fair with them or unfair. You have a concern about prong use. A (competent and deserved rapid snap) correction with a prong should not normally cause any fear or aggression issues. They know when they have acted out and if they don't then they need to know that what they did is an unacceptable behavior. And although they may understand what you are "saying", with some shepherds it may take them a while before they accept that you won't let them get away with it.

The "All Positive" training method you asked about can be very successful with some breeds. While some elements of it can be successfully incorporated into shepherd training, and while it may be successful with the odd shepherd here and there, it is not always recommended for shepherds. An intelligent shepherd might get the impression that you are begging/bribing them to do something. That will not win a shepherd's respect. You can't ever beg or plead with a shepherd. There are some kids you can bribe to be good with candy and others that will take the candy and go right back to doing what they were doing because they figure you were a sucker for not dishing out corrections (my GSD for sure and a thousand others). That is the mindset of many shepherds. It doesn't mean that they are mean dogs, it just means they need to be handled differently.

The "All Positive" method can successfully be used for many breeds but not always for shepherds. "Balanced Training", on the other hand, incorporates positive reinforcement with appropriate corrections for negative behavior. It uses treats and toys if necessary but it also uses tons of praise (my dog works for praise) which is so important with a shepherd. I know one Balanced trainer that sometimes incorporates the clicker method. Not all corrections should have to be harsh and harsh does not necessarily mean over-the-top cruel hangs. You never want to hang or drag the dog. The prong is also used as a "reminder". Prongs are only dangerous in the wrong or uncaring hands. Misuse of a prong, or a prong used to abuse a dog could create a fearful and aggressive dog. I personally have not seen the correct use of a prong create a fearful or aggressive dog although maybe someone else on this forum has and will be willing to share that. 

Balanced Training is a more rounded style and can be used for all breeds. Articles that trash the use of prongs and e-collars are doing a grave injustice to GSDs and a some other breeds. If the All Positive method does not work, in the best case scenario, it could put the dog's training behind schedule and in the worst case scenario, a dog could end up in a shelter or being put down. If you are absolutely, positively sure, without any doubts what-so-ever that your dog is a for sure 100% candidate for the All Positive method, then by all means go for it. That is your judgement call however.

As far as your dog being aggressive or fearful, your trainer, the individual who works with you and your dog and knows both of you personally, can help you more accurately evaluate what is going on. Until your trainer returns the best you can do is remove her from any stimulation that is causing the behavior. And by all means, don't let her stare at a bicyclist or jogger while out for a walk, especially if she seems to be going into a defense mode. That could be a prelude to more aggressive behavior. Correct her and redirect her attention. Turn around and go the other way. Same thing with people just walking by. Also make sure they are on the other side of you, not on your dog's side. Be as calm as you can while you are doing this or your dog will channel any tension you, yourself may be feeling and only aggravate the situation. They are that sensitive, they can be like a mirror. You need to be aware, constantly, what is going on with her at any given moment, especially if you notice any of her triggers approaching. Use a muzzle if you think it is necessary.

I see from your video that you are doing off-lead work! I don't know if you are in private or group training but it sounds like your dog could use more socialization. Ask your trainer to set that up for you unless they think that is a bad idea. Because of what you are going through, the socialization should take place under the guidance of a trainer. I also know of a trainer that staged a set-up with other owners and dogs and that included a bicyclist.

Make sure you provide important details to your trainer, like the hackles standing up and the staring. They may seem small but they are indicators. If your dog turns or veers away from someone approaching or another dog that shows stress, etc., etc. And ask questions, find out why certain actions or corrections on your part help to calm a dog down, the more you know the better equipped you will be to handle your dog successfully.

It would be great if there were magic formulas to “fix” our dogs. The most we can do on this forum is share our experiences and support and suggestions. Please keep us posted on what is going on.

Wow! I haven't written so much in a long time. If worse comes to worse, read this to your dog and it might put her to sleep!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Kaia9514 said:


> Hey thanks for the comments.* I'm worried about what everyone here is telling me, t*hat is fear driven. From the research that I have done fear can lead to aggression and that's something that worries me. I'm worried that with the prong and e collar that the only thing I'm doing is making the fear worse and casuing the problem to fester without getting down to the cause and how to fix it.
> The trainer I'm working with is extremely knowledgeable when it comes to GSDs which is why I went with her. However she can tend to be heavy handed on the dogs and I'm not sure if that's right or wrong and frankly, I'm just not down with harming her and her losing trust in me.
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hi Kaia. Your pup is absolutely gorgeous! And your video is impressive. 

I have a male GSD. He just turned 15 months old. I joined the forum when he was 5 months old. For a long time, when I asked for advice, I'd worry about what people told me too. Then I realized that I don't know these people, I don't know their credentials, some have GSD related links at the end of their posts and feel entitled to analyze dogs that they've never seen and often times their comments/advice can be sarcastic and condescending which can leave the op's feeling pretty crappy about themselves.
And that's not what this forum is about. 

I read your "barker" thread and a couple of posters basically told that your dog is a bag of nerves and could be genetically predisposed to bad nerves.
Certainly not what you want to hear from someone who seems quite knowledgeable in GSD behavior.
Disregard all of that!!! Unload it!! You have a trainer for your GSD. Listen to your trainer. S/he will know straight off through observation and info that you provide if your dog has nerve issues and s/he will know how to address it through training and education.

Don't get me wrong, I really like being a member on this forum. Finn is my very 1st puppy and I get such great advice and solutions to problems from the good people here. They have such a wealth of experience and expertise to share with members like you and me who need the support and they are happy to share their knowledge and experience. They will never make you feel that your dog's bad behavior is your fault or is due to some genetic anomaly. 
You know by now that MythicMut is one of those people. Her/his advice to you is kind and helpful, solutions that give you hope and encouragement. There are so many more people like MythicMut.
Stay with the forum and you will come to know the good advisers from the not-so-good. 

Good luck and take care.


----------

